# Prepairing to cruise long term.



## Michael201 (Jul 30, 2006)

My wife and I are in the final stages of purchasing a new (61.5) Passport. It will be complete in the spring of 2008. I have some experience sailing (enough to know I love it) and my wife has very little. We are both well traveled and have had a dream to sail the world. Our boat will be equipped with all the latest comforts and systems to make it short handed capable. We are lucky in the fact that money to purchase and sail for a few years will not impact us. We are preparing our holdings to be managed while we are away and if choose to, sail beyond the 3 we are planning if so desired. All transactions to be handled on-line.

Over the next two years we are going through all the classes and training that would allow us to bare boat a 50ft. on our own to be as prepared as we can. We are also going to crew the boat with at least a certified captain to learn the boat and gather experience. 

We have a 2 year old that will be 4 when we leave. All I have read seems to confirm that is a good age. He's a water baby and loves to swim.

We have never been more excited about an adventure as this. Understand, we have friends that have done this before and are aware of the pitfalls that are present. We know there will be highs and lows but know we are willing to accept these as part of the experience. We also have been working together (in each others face) for years and won't have a problem doing the same onboard.

We have been reading as many books as we can about the experience. We are looking for recommendations from sailing to cooking books. Also, any thoughts or suggestions about the next two years as we prepare.


----------



## astraeus (Jan 30, 2006)

Congratulations, that has long been a dream of mine, but have not gotten the finances in order to make it a reality. Don't have any advice, but I look forward to hearing what the more experienced members have to offer.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

*Hmmmm*

adopt me! 
I play well with others, color inside the lines and don't often run with scissors. I'm not very smart but I can lift heavy things.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> adopt me!
> I play well with others, color inside the lines and don't often run with scissors. I'm not very smart but I can lift heavy things.


I'll vouch that he's not very smart, and add he's not completely housebroken either... 

Sorry paul, couldn't resist.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great, just what they need. The first time you lift something Paul, you drop and clutch your chest. Can you say Burial at sea?
Preparation: We worked on making room on the boat for various food stores and then prioritising how we would store things. For example, you don't want to unpack all of your food to get at the Snickers Bars or diapers. 
While the weather is warm practice some man over board drills. Sounds nutty but you will feel more comfortable knowing your wife can get you safely back onboard.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, the S/O has put a stop to me peeing in the sink, What more do you people want? Eggs in your Beer?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That reminds of me of a very funny cartoon by the creator of the Simpsons. Matt Groenig. A guy with a fez in lying on his death bed, the other guy with a fez on is comforting him. The cartoon is entitled: "Things you say on your death bed." The guy in bed says, "I have been peeing in the bathroom sink for years."


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, the new boat route. I think a lot of us might be quietly jealous... 

It sounds like you have a handle on how to prepare. I have heard of positive reports from those who did learning cruises with http://www.mahina.com/ before taking their own boats off-shore (both men and women, together and separately). Given the quality of boat you're receiving, the investment could be worthwhile in the confidence and comfort department.

For women only, http://www.tethysoffshore.com/ gets good reviews as well.

For your first charters, many would "stack the deck" and charter in the best possible first cruising grounds (often the British Virgin Islands) in the best possible season. First impressions are important for a lot of family members, and having things go dreamy at the start can make up for less-than-great conditions later on.

Final note: I had an instructor who was found of saying, "At sea, you are the plumber," meaning that every system is your concern and responsibility once you're cruising. You'll have fewer issues with a new boat and new systems, but I've read of less-than-great surprises even with new boats. It's always an adventure...

Have a great time getting ready, and I hope your son has a great time. Meanwhile, I'll try to keep my envy in check.

Jim H


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Its been two years and 2 months since the last one of my four... The S/O is doing a lot of cooking these days, lots of ribs, burgers, fries, eggs, white flour and sweet tea... She's also singng and smiling while doing this. I did notice the life insurance policy has been switched to "auto-pay"....Ain't she sweet?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Michael...Obviously, you will have every convenience aboard the boat but your boat will be quite a few complex systems. Having a handy captain aboard will ease the learning curve...but if your goal is to become self-sufficient, I'd suggest you learn about diesel engines and offshore sailing in some seminars rather than just from books. The Caribbean1500 has some good offshore prep seminars that they run and Mack Boring runs diesel seminars that are quite good. Indeed...offering yourselves up as crew on the Carib1500 might also be a good step if you can swing the time off. 
As to books...Nigel Calder's books on systems are all worthwhile and Beth Leonard's Voyager's Handbook as well as her passage books are wonderful.
Good luck with your plans...that is quite a handful but a beautiful vessel built to the highest standards. Make sure you set her up so that you can STILL handle her when everything electric fails! Have fun and will be interested to hear of your progress.


----------



## Michael201 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you for your replies so far. I'll check out all the links. I've read most of Leonard's Voyager book and will look for the other. I'd like to get on a crew or two like the Caribb. 1500 and will attempt to do that.

The builder of the boat told me that once you get in a boat large enough not to be able to push it off on your own that a few more feet really does not matter... if it's equiped properly. (not much difference between a 55 & 62) Other then the turn in a marina being tighter, I think I agree.

Bow and stern thrusters will be on the boat and everything comes to the cockpit. We are also setting it up to use manual cranking if power fails... 

Thank you so far...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Just read your thread. Wow! Sounds like a lot of fun.

Some things I have found that will make it more enjoyable:

1) Get on these sites and others and see if you can track down other boats with kids. Not too many of us, I will have to say. But, it is easier for the kids and the parents. Incidentally, we found our best friends in the world on a boat.

2) Medication, medication, medication (I am assuming you are not a physician). Man, I cannot stress this enough. If you can find a doc that is familiar with boating and cruising, that is perfect. However, it is not easy. Some things that come in off the top of my mind are an Epipen junior (and reg Epipen), a variety of antibiotics (in the dry form for the kiddo). You can order the antibiotics from your pharmacist dry under doc script and you only have to add water. Ear drops. Albuterol breathing machine. I prefer albuterol over Sepracors Xopenex because the side effects can actually be positive (other than making your kiddo wild). It is great for bronchial infections (even if your child does not have asthma)

Go ahead and buy your offshore medical kit. It comes with a list of all of the meds you need and has good thoughts. Take it to your pediatrician and discuss it with him for good toddler alternatives. Spend a lot of time getting familiar with them. PS DO NOT BUY THEM UNTIL RIGHT BEFORE YOU ARE GOING TO GO OFF. Most have a shelf life of one year... but that can be reduced in a boat.

3) Plan a lot of short trips versus long trips. Kids get pretty bored pretty quick. Also, make sure your child does not get easily sea sick.

We will be back in the Fort Myers, Florida area pretty soon. If you are ever in "town", let us know. I have a 2 and 6 year old. Maybe we could all meet. Just PM me for address.


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

I have to disagree that a new boat is less of a headach. For me (I'm about a year ahead but doing the same thing) it's only my new equipment that's giving me trouble. That and the fact that new boats have sooooo many complicated systems that can't be repaired at sea. So, be prepared to do without the watermaker, the generator, and all the gadgets, even the engine. You just have to have a contingancy plan for everything. I like what surfesquire said about man overboard drills. This is probably the most realistic danger at sea. Teach yourself and the family that if you go over the side, that's it. It may not be completely true but that's how I like to think of it. Will your wife be able to get you back aboard alone, will you be able to get her back on alone? I'd train the kid to keep an eye on the person who's gone over the side while you turn the boat around. I think as we're preparing to go offshore we worry too much, but it pays to think about what could go wrong and to practice practice practice. THese are jsut the things that jump out at me, I'm also curious about what the more seasond members say


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice boat by the way. Makes me feel better cause I thought mine was too big. I was wondering what route you were going to take?


----------



## Michael201 (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree about the drills. We've been talking about that for a week. The boat will have systems that mark the position, we are very good swimmers and all that but we sure want to be as prepared as possible with realistic drills. We intend to practice until we both feel comfortable with how to handle the situation. I'm a pilot and have my own plane. If I worried about all that can and sometimes does go wrong, I'd never get in it with my family. I know the sea can be deadly but at least if your engine fails, you are still able to take time to think through a response. In a plane, you have to make instant decisions and be ready to "ditch" if necessary. I practice these drills mentally all the time. It's funny how your mind is always at work in the air. I'm always doing what if scenarios. I'm sure I'll do the same at sea.

I know that systems will fail. I've spoken to several people who have never had a system totally fail and others who seem to believe it's one after another. I'll just be as prepared as I can. Like most, this won't stop me from the adventure or have any effect on my enjoyment of it. I believe these are things that are part of the whole experience. I would consider myself a pretty technical person and nothing (learning how to operate and use technology) scares me. Again, being a pilot and tech savvy has given me this confidence.

Not sure on the rout. Any suggestions?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*"Not sure on the rout. Any suggestions?"*

Michael... Are you planning to spend some time in Taiwan as the boat is built? Understanding the underlying systems/wire & plumbing routing etc. before the "skin" goes on might be a very worthwhile thing to do. 
I for one would be interested in a continuing discussion about the systems you have chosen to install and what has led to your choices. Since the construction has yet to begin, perhaps the combined expertise of the board could either reassure you or re-direct you before the actual work is done. 
Example: What will your anchoring system be like? What choices are you making for heads? How will she be rigged...ketch/sloop/cutter? What will your 12V & charging setup be? etc. etc. 
It might also be useful to understand your cruising plans...worldwide, East Coast etc. as these might lead to different recommendations.


----------



## Michael201 (Jul 30, 2006)

We are planning on a world wide cruise with no time limits other then hurricane or typhoon seasons in areas. We also plan on spending quite a bit of time inland (via trains & car rentals) exploring. We are both experienced in travel (business and pleasure) around the globe and love to go off the "path".

We are planning a trip to the assembly plant next year to look at the process. 

We really like Tom Wagner (the company pres.) and will discuss every decision that is made regarding systems and such. He's been building boats & sailing for 30 years so I'm sure we'll rely on his experience along the way. He is very understanding with the type of sailing and travel we will be doing and seems to have a handle on the way to approach it. I'm sure during the process we will be given choices and I plan on using this board and others I know with extensive experience to make the decisions. One thing we have been talking about, for example is in boom or in mast. We've been reading and talking about that for weeks. The boat is still being designed. It will be a hybrid cutter rigged boat. Anchoring will be very important to us because of the size of water and fuel we have onboard. I'm sure we would rather anchor in a lot of places rather then use a marina. The voyager’s handbook has a good bit written about different ones and bottom types. I'm sure we'll have to hooked up with others in storage. Suggestions?

Regarding medical. I plan on having as mush as I can think of. Have medical (Dr's and Pharm) in family and will use them for the prescriptions ect.


----------

